# Bait bags?



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

(I posted this in the dog training forum, but I wanted to repost it here...)

If you do use one, which one did you choose and why? Share pictures if you have them! I am narrowed down to three and am having trouble choosing. We're getting ready to get back into formal obedience training and are seriously considering competing in obedience or rally-o, so I need something other than my pocket. Especially when training two giant breed, food motivated pups...a girl could lose her pockets! lol
I'm considering the following three:
Rapid Rewards Pouch from Doggone Good
Gentle Leader Treat Pouch
Outward Hound Quick Access


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I just purchased the most awesome bait bag I have ever seen but I can't remember what it's called I'll check and update later


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Well, I linked the leerburg bag before, but I'll link it again. 

I use this one. 


I like it because it's wide at the bottom, so I can put multiple plastic bags in to seperate foods, and it's plastic lined so I can wipe it out with a wet paper towel and it doesn't get all nasty. waist buckle is easily adjustable and clips on/off easy. The hinge is awesome since it stays open when I want, but with a quick tap it's shut. Had a nice front pocket for clickers, debit cards, dog bags, car keys, etc. It keeps shape, which is nice too, and there's no chance of it falling off. I'll never use anything else.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

OK so I just went and got my bag it's called "the ORIGINAL quick access treat pouch" by Premier.

It looks and acts almost identical to the Leerburg one, it's got the hing snap that holds it open with a front pocket and also has a rear zipper pocket perfectly sized for money and credit cards. It's cheaper than the Leerburg one, at least mine was $15.

It has a large fold out base and it can actually stand on it's own if needed.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I actually don't use one at all. Years back my obedience trainer told me to ditch it and keep treats on me in my hoodie/vest/pants pockets. She said when we were starting to show...the dogs knows that bag hold the treats. It could be hard to transition from a huge treat/bait bag on your hip to nothing when you go into a ring. It's awfully easy to head into a ring with a vest, hoodie, pants, etc. that a dog thinks has magic pockets. 

I can't think of one serious obedience competitor around here who uses a bait bag...we all use hoodies, vests, etc. Just something to think about.


----------

